# Heartbreaking pieces like Gorecki symphony 3



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

I love sad, melancholic classical music. Gorecki symphony 3 just makes me cry thinking about it. I can literally feel the sadness in my heart. I want to find more pieces like that. 
The last sad pieces I listened to was Elgars cello concert (1st movement) and The finale of Mahlers 9th. Does anyone know any heartbreaking, tear jerking pieces?


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I think you'll like Schubert - String Quintet in C. 2nd movement (adagio)






And you'll love this:
Mahler - Adagietto from Symphony No.5


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mahler - Kindertotenlieder
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde (last movement, Abschied)


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Mahler - Symphony 9
Suk - Asrael Symphony
Schmidt - Symphony 4

read the stories behind the symphonies on wikipedia
not a big fan of the Gorecki symphony personally.

and also 
Strauss - Metamorphosen
Barber - Adagio for Strings

and you also want to check some requiems. They are supposed to be sad, sung after the death of people. I would recommend the Schittke requiem, because it sounds similar to the Gorecki piece


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Check out Alan Pettersson's Seventh Symphony. It may devastate you.

Provide your own Kleenex.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

They're not really comparable to the symphony, but I find these pieces very sad:

Luciano Cilio - Primo Quadro "Della Conoscenza"
Morton Feldman - Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Gustav Mahler - Adagietto from 5th Symphony | Vienna Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein [HD]


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

This particular arrangement and performance of Franck's Prelude, Fugue & Variation


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

You could try Wojciech Kilar's 3rd symphony. Kilar was contemporary with Gorecki and the symphony has a tragic theme. However his 5th symphony (Advent) is more akin in style to the Gorecki 3, and in a way more obviously tear-jerking.






Alternatively try this shorter piece: 'Lento' by Howard Skepton.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Dvorak's Stabat Mater was composed in response to the death of his daughter, Josefa, who died two days after birth.

Schubert's "Unfinished" Symphony, first movement.


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Check out Alan Pettersson's Seventh Symphony. It may devastate you.
> 
> Provide your own Kleenex.


Or Allan Pettersson's Sixth Symphony, it'll have the same effect.


----------

